# Merckx EX- All dressed up, no rider



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

I've been building this one up since returning to the States. Mostly Campy Chorus except for Record FD and Sheeemano 600 calipers. Finished the build Wednesday, tuned the gears on the trainer Thursday AM before work and ready for bar tape and the weekend.

Thursday night ride goes wrong. Taking a normal short cut via an off camber downhill turnoff, notice too late that the road closure half fence is in place. Between the gravel, gradient and camber, there's no way of avoiding the accident and hook the right side of my bars on the gate.

Land on my head and back, knocked out for about 15 minutes before I notice the para's. Off to the hospital where I spend the next 4+ hours. X-ray the hips and pelvis, CAT on the neck and head. Getting off the bed and onto the x ray and cat tables are a special experience. Turns out everything's fine, except I've broken my coccyx. Have a nice day/night as we leave the hospital after midnight.

Helmet- The one and only Met Stradavarius. They don't sell these babies in the US but I trust these implicitly having had 3 prior headers without injury. Now I've only got two Strad's left.

Got the Colnago back from the police yesterday. Not a mark except torn up cable, broken flight deck mount and slightly out of true wheel. Likewise, my clothes were unscathed. Up , slam and down on ass and head. Feel like I've been in a car wreck today! The wife caught me riding the Merckx in the driveway and wanted to know what the hell I was doing! Hey, the weather's coming good and Sunday's supposed to be in the 70's. I'm going although it hurts like crazy.

Doing normal things takes on a new meaning. Anyone broken their coccyx?

I'm looking to getting back on the bike ASAP as there's no cure for this breakage.


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

I broke my coccyx (tailbone) when I was about 14. It was the single most physically painful thing I have ever experienced.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

I seriously hurt my coccyx when I was around 12 I think. I couldn't walk properly for at least a week and it was generally painful moving around for another two weeks afterward. Good to see your helmet saved you from more serious injury. Maybe it's time I should start wearing mine on the road as well. My GF keeps ragging on me for it as well...


----------

